# ADGA Goat Show



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

I am wondering what #of blades do you use on your goat body for the show? I have heard # 4 and # 7. I have a #10 blade that I will use on the lower legs, under the belly, and in front of the udder. The show is in early June so may have some colder temps at night especially being winter won't leave in MN. I want to bring 3 of my does and maybe a surprise silver doeling also.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Hmm, @goatblessings @FoxRidge?


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Hmm, @goatblessings @FoxRidge?


I just got done messaging Fox Ridge but thank you for the help !🙂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

J Angel Acres said:


> I just got done messaging Fox Ridge but thank you for the help !🙂


Great minds think alike LOL🙃


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Great minds think alike LOL🙃


Yes, that is very true!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

J Angel Acres said:


> Yes, that is very true!


Big Brian's lol


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I shave two weeks prior to a show with a 10. It allows for some growth. Udders and escutcheon are done with a 40, and udders are also shaved with a razor. I use a longer blade for black goats .. I like a 5 or 6 … they tend to look patchy without a little more length.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We have our state fair the last weekend in October and we give our cold weather clip; bodies with #4, heads and necks with a #10, and try to taper the neck with a #7. Because we know it's only going to get colder aftewards.

When we show in spring when it may get cool at night we just do a normal show clip like goatblessings described and if it get's cool at night we put on sweatshirts. Because we know it's only going to get warmer.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> I shave two weeks prior to a show with a 10. It allows for some growth. Udders and escutcheon are done with a 40, and udders are also shaved with a razor. I use a longer blade for black goats .. I like a 5 or 6 … they tend to look patchy without a little more length.


Could you please post pictures or copy of link to the blades you recommend for me to get?


----------



## hooves galore Nigerians (9 mo ago)

I use a 4 or 7 on there body and from there. Hocks down I use a 10 and then using a 10 on the udder till I shave it with a razor the day of the show.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I don’t have pics right now - but any clipper that allows you to switch out the blades serves this purpose. The higher the number of the blade, the closer the cut. the blades themselves are marked for easy identification. I think I got mine off of Jeffers if that helps.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

What is the youngest age you would feel comfortable taking a doeling to a show?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

It would depend on the show. If it’s something you can just travel , show, and leave - and keep them away from other goats, have them utd in their vaccines, I’ve taken 4 month old with no problems. With extended overnight or week long stays, I would want a couple more months on them , and always pay attention to clean protocols no matter the age.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> It would depend on the show. If it’s something you can just travel , show, and leave - and keep them away from other goats, have them utd in their vaccines, I’ve taken 4 month old with no problems. With extended overnight or week long stays, I would want a couple more months on them , and always pay attention to clean protocols no matter the age.


This is a one-day show lucky but all goats must be checked in by 7 am and stay until the end, so a long day for me does. Luckily I live close to where the show is being held.


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

What are your top things you would be to a one-day goat show? I am starting to gather thing but I am not sure what in should exactly should bring with me. I have a first aid kit put together and already.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

My own water, electrolytes, Himalayan salt rope, clippers, towels, bedding , first aid kit including spectoguard and b complex, hay feeder, hay, milk stand, clippers, show collars, pen collars, muck bucket and scoop, spritzing water bottle with listerine as a quick wipe to keep off dander and dust… and probably everything else I didn’t think of


----------



## J Angel Acres (Oct 8, 2021)

Sorry for the no update after the ADGA show a few months ago. It went okay no wins and placed last with each of my does but there were not many do in the rings had no more than the 4 does total. But it did open my eyes to the things I would like to improve and keep in my herd as characteristics. 
So fast forward to Friday, June 24th. There was a country fair buck and doe show two townships away from me. I sign up for the open class show. I decide to bring Zion, Blarney, and Maple with me. All of them did well and placed first in their age groups. But Zion got Grand Champion Buck! 🥰 Sorry for not having them set correctly it was a very hot and humid day plus the bugs were biting us like crazy.
The judge commented Maple on her overall dairy length, dairy skin, and depth. In the final ring, she would have been placed in 3rd with all the first place does. They only gave to 1st and 2nd places.









Barney - She loved his build and general appearance. She would love to see how he develops in a few years back in the ring. 
















Zion- she commented on how deep his body was/ his length and how mature he looks for being only a year old.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Congratulations! 🏆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------

